# FM Transmitter - Removing resistor(s) limiting power/range?



## Ssmud1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Here's pics of the board:
http://imgur.com/a/6Hd5L


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You would need a make, model, schematic diagram and FM transmitter radio training to figure out what to do.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Why do you want it to 'suck less'?


----------



## Head_Unit (Jan 26, 2010)

After a zillion years in automotive, I can tell you those things just kinda suck. And/or the FM tuners in many cars are pieces of [email protected] Aftermarket radios are almost always worse, and getting a little cheaper/crummier all the time (those are facts, based on actual testing which a coworker from my old job does).

What is the vehicle? There is NO aux input or option at all? Have you tried Crutchfield.com or calling them? They are very helpful, though they might want to sell her a new radio.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I believe the transmitter power is limited to comply with the FCC. If you modify it to give it more power, you have no license to operate that transmitter anymore. You're asking how to do something illegal.


----------



## Head_Unit (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, with many years experience in automotive electronics, I can tell you those things just inherently suck. It is the nature of the beast. You are trying to blast out some FM from INSIDE the car to an antenna on the OUTSIDE (or maybe rear window) and it is just not a happy thing. Far better to tap into the antenna line. 

Posting the make and model of car plus a PICTURE OF THE RADIO would help. Also you'd have better results on a car audio forum methinks.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm trying to imagine what this is. Is it a garage door opener remote? I'm trying to think what vehicle has a radio transmitter except uplinks like Onstar, etc. It's been a long time since I played in electronics but I don't think it is as simple as removing a resistor to make something more powerful. It's not like plumbing.


----------

